# Dining at Assisted Living. Questions I am asked.



## Lon (Jun 11, 2018)

How is three meals a day in the dinning room working out?   Do you sit and have to wait for a server to take your order?  After ordering how long is the wait?   can you see the menu before mealtime?   Do you have a fixed table where only you sit?  i don't like the idea of having to go to a dinning room three times a day.  Do you like it?

Yes I Love it. I wait no  more than a minute or two for a server to take my order. 10 to15 minutes would be the standard wait time for serving. Weekly Menu's for lunch and dinner are give to each resident prior to the  beginning of the week and furnished on each table as well. You can order anything you like for breakfast. I love Eggs Benedict. The seating is open and you can sit any where you like. Going from my second floor apartment to the Dining Room is 5 minutes and good exercise. If I am not feeling well or want to have the meal in my apartment there is a five dollar charge for serving. White or Red Wine is always offered with the evening meal. Saturday evening I had the best New York Steak that I have ever eaten along with several glasses of Cabernet. I had my daughter as a dinner guest and will be billed $12 for her meal.

I keep wine, snacks.K cups etc in my kitchenette.
​


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2018)

It sounds very nice!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2018)

Can't ask better than that Lon,...and how lovely to be able to enjoy the luxury of good food and company in your autumn years... especially when your health isn't the greatest, it just takes away all the stress and hassle of thinking about shopping and cooking...and also you have the choice as to whether to have company or not... Fabulous!!  I'd feel like a Queen if it was me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 11, 2018)

Lon,

Sounds like a very pampered life!

Do they offer food and beverages other than meal times?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2018)

Can you call out for say, pizza delivery, then go pick it up at the desk?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 11, 2018)

Lon, it sounds very nice.  Are the portions a reasonable size -- what I mean is do get enough to satisfy you?  Do they offer special meals for people on special diets?


----------



## Lon (Jun 11, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Lon,
> 
> Sounds like a very pampered life!
> 
> Do they offer food and beverages other than meal times?



Yes they do--There is a kiosk with coffee, cookies,pretzels, juices. fresh fruit etc available 24/7 as well as two HAPPY HOURS PER WEEK in the large living room. All the apartments have a kitchenette with fridge, stove, microwave. Residents keep some food stuffs to their liking.
I keep coffee KCups, nuts, wine, salsa, celery & carrot sticks popcorn


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 12, 2018)

Lon said:


> Yes they do--There is a kiosk with coffee, cookies,pretzels, juices. fresh fruit etc available 24/7 as well as two HAPPY HOURS PER WEEK in the large living room. All the apartments have a kitchenette with fridge, stove, microwave. Residents keep some food stuffs to their liking.
> I keep coffee KCups, nuts, wine, salsa, celery & carrot sticks popcorn



That is a nice feature.

It sounds better and better all the time!!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi Lon,my late parents lived in a retirement community in Hanover,NH,"Kendall at Hanover'{'92-'03},though they didn't live in the assisted living section.
What you have described regarding the meals is similar to what I experienced every time I visited them.They would always have breakfast in their apt and sometimes lunch. They would go to have cocktails with friends before they all headed to the dining room for dinner. The food was always delicious,the staff were friendly.
You have brought back fond memories for me,thankyou for sharing this with us Sue


----------



## Lon (Jun 12, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Can you call out for say, pizza delivery, then go pick it up at the desk?



Yes. You can order out anything you like and have it delivered to the front desk or your apartment. Monday nights the menu has various styles of pizza available. I have ordered through Grub Hub occasionally or Uber Eats.


----------



## Lon (Jun 12, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Lon, it sounds very nice.  Are the portions a reasonable size -- what I mean is do get enough to satisfy you?  Do they offer special meals for people on special diets?


Yes they are quite reasonably sized and they will give you additional amounts if you ask.
Our monthly rent allows for special diets.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 12, 2018)

Sounds great, Lon. Always glad to hear that life at the facility is still exactly what you wanted. Isn't that a wonderful feeling?

When we were researching senior facilities for my MIL we paid a lot of attention to the food. She had mild dementia and without a regular schedule she would often forget to eat. The facility we finally picked had very good, traditional food she was familiar with and comfortable eating. 

They assigned seating - 4 to a table - but were happy to move a resident elsewhere if asked. We kept an eye on it but MIL had no complaints with her tablemates. She'd always thought of herself as 'old' at 83 but was quite surprised to find she was the youngest person at her table!


----------



## Olive (Jun 12, 2018)

Wouldn't it be nice, we wouldnt have to cook anymore.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi Olive


----------

